# 10 weeks today i think?



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Heres some piccies- ignore me lol  I SAID IGNORE ME :twisted: 
lol hes done so well and somehow according to a time calculator the day after I got him he turned 9 weeks so today hes 10 weeks :? yes 10 weeks! Hes got so much bigger and I took a pic of him in my mums hands at 10 weeks lol as Clare asked. My mums hands as I have lil hands anyway :lol: Anyway he means the world to me and I cant wait till he goes out! We did bump into a chihuahua in Sainsburys together lol I no :shock: Sainsburys of all places- could have been Marks and Spensers :wink: but he could go near her as he wernt evan allowed to be touched!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol more coming- Im gonna see if I can fix em first!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Such a sweet baby! I know you're so thrilled to have him!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He's just adorable and that's a beautiful pic of you and him both! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Couldnt get into photoshop to fix the colour


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

One more :wink:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

ill fix them for ya give me a min  great pic by the way  hes so adorable !!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Stef shush already, you look great! :wink: 

Roo is a doll! He really is gorgeous!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

here they are still alittle dark the best i can do tho


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

more..


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks so much :wave: that was quick!!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh I LOVE the watcha lookin at one!!!  :love4:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww lol me and lil'roo are out for the night now :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww, Stef, he is just beautiful - as are you. You have great eyes.

See, all the waiting was worth it.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

MOST DEFENATLY !!!!!!!!! HELLLLLLLL YEHHHHHHHHH WAS IT WORTH IT :wink:  
funny enough alot of breeders who wouldnt sell me a chi before are actually offering now


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

What a cute baby...i know you are on top of the world


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Stef he really is the cutest pup ever and you are so beautiful


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you look like a porcelain doll, such a different, victorian, pretty look to you. 

and your lil man! oh forget it! he's precious!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hes dragging a gaint lucozade bottle across the livingroom floor lol
I'll have to do a vid- I have the whole day free tommorow so yeh Ill do a vid! Thanks everyone!
Clare- where have you been? Is your comp still broke? How are ya? Ozzy/lilly boo?
my pup gets called boo alot- and nugget and midget and ruby lol 
RUBY I know- cuse hes romeo and roo for short and then ROO-BEE like ruby lol and booby ruby lol and yes lol he gets some stick for his name! :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lol Stef Ive just been so busy with arranging everything for the wedding - It is only a week till I go Missed you all


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omggg ar you serious, THAT CLOSE!!! Ow clare- im so happy and excited and all sorts for you- take pics PICS picsssss!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> you look like a porcelain doll, such a different, victorian, pretty look to you.
> 
> and your lil man! oh forget it! he's precious!!!!



OW MY GOD - I couldnt stop laughing, I do look porcelain like in them pics lol :lol: but victorian- wow, thanks. :wave:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh my he is so adorable. I just love his color. So sweet. I can't wait to see him as he grows.!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > you look like a porcelain doll, such a different, victorian, pretty look to you.
> ...


your welcome i'm glad you didn't take it offensivley cause it was a huge complimetn


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

he's a cutie pie =)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is so cute.. I love his lil face


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

HE LOOKS LIKE YODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

That is the cutest pup - deano prefers to differ but anyhow..lol. hmm deano's not impressed with me now lol! 

wow clare only a week...time flys when your having fun.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol thanks everyone! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Stef he is simply gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He truly is the most darling puppy ! So beautifully colored.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks nabi!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

He is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute  ADORABLE!!!! You can tell that you are quite the doting mother


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol thanks- whats doting?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Stef your baby is so cute  and you are very pretty


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks jayne- hes an angel sleeping in his bed now!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stef , wonderful photos & what a fantastic looking little puppy , I can't wait to get to meet him


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Stef , wonderful photos & what a fantastic looking little puppy , I can't wait to get to meet him


he cant wait to meet fizzy!!! me neither! Will he be able to meet kirby too?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I think Kirby will had had his injections and be with us yes  

( just need to work out the dates etc but i'm sure he will be old enough  
How old will your boy be at the meet up ? Kirby is 4 weeks younger than your precious boy ) 

Just a little reminder photo for you


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hes such a cutie- and actually looks like a real relation to fizzy. aww 4 weeks- Sarah's stitch is 4 days younger then my boy lol so we have 2 new boys to the uk meetup all similar age. I think my boo will be around erm 22 weeks- 5 months-ish? :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sure Kirby will be old enough to come with us  
(I've got him his own car crate too so him and Fizzy will be safe & sound in our car  )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Your a great mum Sara! :wave:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Thats the first time i've seen romeo - he's a handsome wee dude - well impressed! 

Love the photos

and i think u look dead like kate winslet!

:wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Kate winslet- omg you girls make me Laugh!!! First Im a porcilean doll or victorian 8) now Im kate winslet :lol: I dont think I do lol----> I think I need to get a decent pic of me lol


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

omg steff!! he is just the CUTEST THING!!!! just beautiful!

I'll have to not let Minka see him ;o)

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

he's soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Kat! Thanks Sydney- Romeo said he'd love to meet minka one day! :wink: :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi. Your puppy is adorable!!! I've got an 11 week old baby girl who looks very similar to yours! She's called Ivy and is cheeky, very bossy to my other dogs ( german shepherd and a staffy)but very, very cute!!! Sorry this picture is rather large, having trouble resizing.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omg Im in London too. Shes lovely. Where did you get her from? She a week older than my baby lol they'd look cute together :wink: Will you be coming to the meetup? :wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Stef I love the picx. I mean really Im in love. I want to still him!!! Not really, you would know it was me  
I see you say you saw another chi in sainsburys. Were you aloud your chi in the supermarket? Why do they never let me even with a carrier


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I live in SE London and got Ivy from Kent. What part of London do you come from?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im in North- got mine from Hertfordshire! We'll have to let them meetup one day- they look alike and are similar ages! :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah definitely that will be cool. Ivy would love to meet your little boy. :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

In that second pic she looks the double of my baby!!! So strange were both in london and got black and tan chis that look so alike and are 1 week difference in age lol

Shes beautiful-  yes romeo would love to meet his relection :wink: I mean Ivy!

Will you be coming to the chihuahua-people uk meetup? Chi -in -the -park? Its in Birmingham this year in November but theres quite a few of us coming from London! :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

paint my world said:


> Stef I love the picx. I mean really Im in love. I want to still him!!! Not really, you would know it was me
> I see you say you saw another chi in sainsburys. Were you aloud your chi in the supermarket? Why do they never let me even with a carrier


Nemo used to go in everywhere I just used to put him down my jumper with his head sticking out  I think Stitch is gonna travel in the same way lol


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I he is just too cute for words  and I love his name too he looks like a little lover boy :love7:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww thanks! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> paint my world said:
> 
> 
> > Stef I love the picx. I mean really Im in love. I want to still him!!! Not really, you would know it was me
> ...


lol its called -RUNNNNN! lol I run in the font door so quick lol and hide in the bread section if theyve spoted me. And then on my way out back my eyes at the security so they dont say anything lol!!!!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kiwi love said:


> I he is just too cute for words  and I love his name too he looks like a little lover boy :love7:


LOVER BOY!!!!! LOVERBOY!!! HES 10 weeks and humped my arm for the first time today! Im so proud his first time was with my arm :? and now hes left me for a prettier blue female teddy- she must be younger than me


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sigh ....wow stef you have such beautiful 'bedroom' eyes :shock: 


your little darling is cute too ofcourse  

kisses nat


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oh stef he's so so beautiful! i cant wait to see you guys! lillo goes to the supermarket with me, he hides in my handbag, he keeps his head down and everything, thats how we sneak him into the cinema/restaurants etc! only giveaway is the ears poking over the top!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

THANKS ANGELA! I cant wait to go cinemas with him lol we'll have to go together :wave:


----------

